# تسخين الخبز



## happy angel (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*تسخين الخبز على لهب الغاز Bread roasting

يعتقد بعض زائدي الوزن و مرضى السكر بفائدة تحميص الخبز أو تجفيفه قبل تناوله على موائد طعامهم اعتقادا بأنه يقلل كمية الكربوهيدرات فيه وما يساهم به من سعرات حرارية.

وقد تؤدي عملية تحميص الخبز داخل الفرن إلى احتراق أجزاء منه وتفحمها، كما قد يمتص جزء من الغاز الطبيعي ونواتج احتراقه ويتلوث بذرات الفحم الناتج عن عدم اكتمال احتراق هذا الغاز ، وتصبح الأجزاء المحترقة كمركبات تلوث الخبز وليس لها قيمة غذائية لأنها أصبحت مختلفة في تركيبها عن مكوناته التركيبية وهي الكربوهيدرات و البروتينات و الدهون . ويعتقد البعض بأضرار تناول الأجزاء المحترقة من الخبز والأغذية الأخرى لأنها تحتوي على مركبات قد تسبب تهيج في أنسجة الجهاز الهضمي ومنها الأمعاء ، ويوصى بتسخين أرغفة الخبز على قدر على يحتوي ماء في درجة الغليان فتصبح في شكلها وقوامها كالخبز فور خروجه من الفرن . *​


----------



## totty (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*ايوه حلوه اوووى طريقه التسخين الاخيره دى
بتخلى العيش كأنه لسه طازج

ميرسى خالص لحضرتك على المعلومات دى*​


----------



## viviane tarek (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا" هابى انجل 
على المعلومة الحلوة دى
كل سنة وانت طيب*​


----------



## fouad78 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

أنا بموت بالخبز المحص بس مش المحروق
شكرا جزيلا للمعلومة والتنبية سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا هابي

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Coptic+ (5 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا علي المعلومة لانها مهمة فعلا وخصوصا لان في مصر ناس كتير بتعمل كده
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## جيلان (5 أغسطس 2009)

*ايون بس طريقة التسخين العادية بتجيب سرطان مع اننا بنعملها 
احنا مناكلش عيش احسن بقى هههههههههه
بس فعلا هحاول اجرب الطريقة بتاعة المية دى بدل التسخين المباشر
ميرسى يا سكر*


----------



## وليم تل (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا هابى
على المعلومة الرائعة
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أغسطس 2009)

معلومه جميله يا هابى 

ميررررسى على المعلومه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (6 أغسطس 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## happy angel (22 أبريل 2010)

totty قال:


> *ايوه حلوه اوووى طريقه التسخين الاخيره دى
> بتخلى العيش كأنه لسه طازج
> 
> ميرسى خالص لحضرتك على المعلومات دى*​


----------



## happy angel (22 أبريل 2010)

viviane tarek قال:


> *شكرا" هابى انجل
> على المعلومة الحلوة دى
> كل سنة وانت طيب*​


----------



## happy angel (22 أبريل 2010)

fouad78 قال:


> أنا بموت بالخبز المحص بس مش المحروق
> شكرا جزيلا للمعلومة والتنبية سلام المسيح​


----------



## happy angel (22 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا هابي
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (22 أبريل 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *شكرا علي المعلومة لانها مهمة فعلا وخصوصا لان في مصر ناس كتير بتعمل كده
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## happy angel (22 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ايون بس طريقة التسخين العادية بتجيب سرطان مع اننا بنعملها
> احنا مناكلش عيش احسن بقى هههههههههه
> بس فعلا هحاول اجرب الطريقة بتاعة المية دى بدل التسخين المباشر
> ميرسى يا سكر*


----------



## happy angel (22 أبريل 2010)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى
> على المعلومة الرائعة
> ودمتى بود
> ​


----------



## happy angel (22 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> معلومه جميله يا هابى
> 
> ميررررسى على المعلومه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2010)

*معلومه كتير مفيده ومهمه *

*وطريقة جديده للتسخين ما كنت اعرفها  *

*شكرا على المعلومه *

*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## happy angel (22 أبريل 2010)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
> _*تسلم ايدك*_
> _*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## happy angel (22 أبريل 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *معلومه كتير مفيده ومهمه *
> 
> *وطريقة جديده للتسخين ما كنت اعرفها  *
> 
> ...


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع جميل ومعلومة مهمة
شكرا لك كتير ماما هابى
سلام المسيح معك
*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (22 أبريل 2010)

ميرسى جدا ياهابى ياسكرتى
وانا بسخن العيش على بخار الماء وبيكون ذى العيش اللى لسه طازه


----------



## zezza (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا هابى على الموضوع و المعلومات المفيدة 
بس يعنى ايه الطريقة بتاعة المياه دى ؟!!! اسخنه على البخار يعنى !!


----------



## نيرو (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا مستر هابي بس سؤال
هو العيش كدة ميتبلش من البخار؟


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (25 أبريل 2010)

بس كدة العيش يبقى مبلول 

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لتعبك

ربنا يبارك مجهودك
​


----------



## happy angel (26 أبريل 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *موضوع جميل ومعلومة مهمة
> شكرا لك كتير ماما هابى
> سلام المسيح معك
> *​


----------



## happy angel (26 أبريل 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ميرسى جدا ياهابى ياسكرتى
> وانا بسخن العيش على بخار الماء وبيكون ذى العيش اللى لسه طازه


----------



## happy angel (26 أبريل 2010)

zezza قال:


> شكرا هابى على الموضوع و المعلومات المفيدة
> بس يعنى ايه الطريقة بتاعة المياه دى ؟!!! اسخنه على البخار يعنى !!


----------



## happy angel (26 أبريل 2010)

نيرو قال:


> شكرا يا مستر هابي بس سؤال
> هو العيش كدة ميتبلش من البخار؟


----------



## happy angel (26 أبريل 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> بس كدة العيش يبقى مبلول
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا لتعبك
> 
> ...


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (26 أبريل 2010)

مرسى هابى على المعلومة 

الجديدة استفدت منها كتير ​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2010)

معلومة جميلة

شكرا هابى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## شميران (28 مارس 2011)

ثانكس عالمعلومة


----------



## نـسـريـن (28 مارس 2011)

يلعن ابو الخبز .. خرّب بيتي :S .
موضوع مفيد ومهم كتير .. ميرسي الك


----------



## johna&jesus (28 مارس 2011)

مرسى يا مام  على المعلومة


----------

